# Evening All....



## stuffygluepit (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi I am another newbie.. and hopefully will be on my way to AJs birthday bash... can any one tell me what iam in for!!.... 

Stephy


----------



## tony (Apr 22, 2010)

welcome.yow are in for a bit of madness , i do believe.
toni


----------



## phantom flyer (Apr 22, 2010)

stuffygluepit said:


> Hi I am another newbie.. and hopefully will be on my way to AJs birthday bash... can any one tell me what iam in for!!....
> 
> Stephy



From other members experiance probably a very sore head and missing teeth.


----------



## Geoff.W (Apr 22, 2010)

stuffygluepit said:


> Hi I am another newbie.. and hopefully will be on my way to AJs birthday bash... can any one tell me what iam in for!!....
> 
> Stephy



Hi. It's not called a birthday BASH for nothing.

Should see you there.


----------



## maingate (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

I see from another posting you made that you are a lady of the female sort.

My advice is to stay well away from AJ.

When he has had a drink, he thinks he is Don Juan. That means most of his waking hours.

If he took a bath more often, it would not be so bad.

Bigboak has been taking self defence lessons, so stick close to him. You cannot miss him, he has no teeth left.


----------



## stuffygluepit (Apr 23, 2010)

*I have had the misfortune to bump into ..*

"Bandy" Ajs   last September , so will remember to bring a "peg" a fly swat and wear my largest biggest under armie Pants... anything else i need for the duration of the meet ... 
..... wheelbarrow?  Alka salsa ...


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Stephy and a big welcome from the Western Isles to the wild site (and I mean wild) hope you enjoy.

Guernsey Donkey

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## bigboack (Apr 23, 2010)

stuffygluepit said:


> Hi I am another newbie.. and hopefully will be on my way to AJs birthday bash... can any one tell me what iam in for!!....
> 
> Stephy



Hi stuffygluepit..Cant wait to hear how you got that name Welcome to the site, We hope to see you next weekend, What to expect, Nothing to heavy, we all like a drink or two, good chat and banter, Micky taking to anyone who deserves it ususlly AJ, and we have been known to go on a walk or too which seems to involve a pub. We are all friendly and welcome anyone,even Maingate if he ever shows up. AJ' is like the daddy of us all. If you are a lone female its good also as we have Polly who travels around on her own, but cant make this one, PM her for info or look at the previous posts on meets..Thats about it.. Hope to see you next weekend.


----------



## bigboack (Apr 23, 2010)

JUST TO CLEAR EVERYTHING UP. AJ DID NOT KNOCK ME OVER AND KNOCK OUT ME TOOTH. (I FLUSHED IT DOWN THE LOO AFTER ONE TOO MANY DRINKIES, THE ONE TOO MANY DRINKIES WAS AJ's FAULT). DIDNT WANT POOR OLD AJ GETTING A BAD REPUTATION.

HAPPY WILDING..


----------



## stuffygluepit (Apr 23, 2010)

*Heeheheehee this sounds just what i am looking for*

  Some madness mixed in with drinking research... 

I love walking , not so good at walking in a straight line after a few wines though... 

Will let you know how i got my name in due course..AND yes ...Ajs (or Bandy as i like to call him) had something to do with it ..... 

It will be my first 'wild' camping experience , and i am sure there will be a few traumas along the way... ( I am travelling alone.but dont tell anyone !.)
 I did a practice run last weekend and survived to tell the tale ..on hook up !!

I have a Peugeot 'Autostratus'.. M reg , which I have named Monty ..so it will be just Monty and I at the weekend..

Looking forward to the challenge of getting there from West Sussex and getting to know you all 

Stuffy 

As i like to say " old friends are gold, but new friends my be diamonds !


----------



## ajs (Apr 25, 2010)

*OHHHfek... she's found us...*

.


 OK you lot …listen up    

... fluffymooslit is my carer...
she is employed to change my bag and apply the lotions
as and when required 
which is a bout twice a day...

and she has a name that can be modified a million ways without repetition......

and that motorhome.... well.... she dousn't do spanners either so it's been down to me....
.

regards
aj

look forward to giving you 1 at tintern lass...keep it warm


----------

